# [SOLVED] Dell Latitude D620 Overheating Issues



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

Hi forum. I have been having problems with my Dell Latitude D620, with the intel integrated graphics. At first, this computer had the motherboard with the Nvidia Quadro graphics, and eventually burned out. I purchased a motherboard from ebay with the same specifications except for the graphics being intel rather than nvidia because of their tendency to overheat. I thought this would solve the problem but did not. I cleaned the heatsink, removed the thermal pads from it, installed copper shims, all with the hope that the computer would finally be fixed. I noticed the fan was not working after this fix, and have only made it work with a program called I8kfanGUI. I tried running prime95 at first to test the cpu and before even getting to a minute, the temperatures rose up to 90C. I remember that when I first installed the new motherboard, I applied new thermal paste to the cpu, but did not switch the thermal pads (didn't come to my attention  ). so after having set up everything properly, I am stuck with this problem. I am not sure whether I should buy a new CPU for the computer. It would help you guys if i said that I screwed in the cpu rather tight to its socket, might that have caused the issue? Any advice will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Dell Latitude D620 Overheating Issues*

So you put a new motherboard in your laptop and cleaned the heatsink. Do you mean the heatsink on the CPU? You need to remove the original thermal pad, clean the cpu and heatsink properly then apply the correct amount of thermal grease for starters.

You haven't really explained anything else, so I can't tell what your problem is or whether the computer is starting up.


----------

